# August 19 show in Western PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

the Western PA Pigeon Club will be holding a pigeon show on Sunday, August 19, 2012 at the Fayette County Fairgrounds in Dunbar, PA. For more information contact:
Harold Strawniak
1308 Barkley Road
Port Vue, PA 15133


----------



## JayNg (Jul 19, 2012)

*wow i would love to see the show*

what is the show about.. at the show can u buy the pigeon there or no. please let me know thanks


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Last year they had people selling and swapping poultry and pigeons outside while the show wad going on inside the building. Not a big show but some nice birds.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

If anyone is interested in attending this show, please click on the link for a show application. We are expecting a very large attendence. NEW THIS YEAR... Guaranteed prize money for winners!!! and a pigeon feed raffle!!! 

http://westernpapigeonclub.weebly.com/summer-show-flyer.html


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

There will be sale cages in the show and the show is the same day as Western Pa's largest Buy-Sell-Trade event, so there will definitely be some birds for sale. I hope you can make it!!


----------

